# Area Clubs



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It may help to have a reference for people interested in learning about field work with which to find Retriever Clubs in various areas arount the country. 

Post your Clubs website and contact info.

In MN the GMHTA maintains a list of local AKC, UKC and NAHRA clubs. You can find the list at Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here in Alaska:
Midnight Sun Golden Retriever Club is very active: www.msgrca.org (AKC) The field chair at the GR club is a judge for WC/WCX
tests and trials are often held by the Midnight Sun Gun Dog Association: www.msgda.org (NAHRA)
We also have the Retriever Club of Alaska for training: www.retrieverclubofalaska.com (AKC)
There may be other clubs I'm not aware of I don't mean to exclude them. Most trials/tests are held at Point MacKenzie or the Palmer hayflats. I'm pretty sure some will be in Fairbanks too. Down on the Kenai a charity is flying up some pheasants for a summer hunt fundraiser.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Marshbanks - Michigan/Toledo 
Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club of South Central Michigan

^ My instructor and a LOT of people I train with belong to this club.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

*Oregon*

Oregon Hunting Retriever Club
Oregon Hunting Retriever Club | Facebook
[email protected]

Greater Pacific Northwest Retriever Trial Club
[email protected]

American Kennel Club - Oregon Retriever Trial Club - PORTLAND - OR - 3605

American Kennel Club - Salem Retriever Trial Club - SALEM - OR - 4430


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Idaho has four clubs that I know of:

Treasure Valley Hunting Retriever Club 
- AKC Hunt Test Focused in Boise/Treasure Valley Area
Idaho Retriever Club
-AKC Field Trial Focused in Boise/Treasure Valley Area
Eastern Idaho Retriever Club
East Part of the State--Pocatello, Idaho Falls, etc.
North Idaho Retriever Club
Panhandle region.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> Marshbanks - Michigan/Toledo
> Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club of South Central Michigan
> 
> ^ My instructor and a LOT of people I train with belong to this club.


Love Marshbanks! I have run my dogs in their tests, and judged for them. Other Michigan clubs actively holding HTs are Michigan Flyways, and Fort Detroit GRC. Marshbanks and FLyways both have active training groups/training days for field work.
There are also HRC clubs, and FT clubs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

*Central and Southwestern Ontario*

Kind of a hotbed of retriever activity here. Lots of clubs within a three hour radius.
CKC events:
Horseshoe HRC (HT and FT)
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto (HT, WC)
Labrador Owners Club (HT, WC, FT)
Mountain Valley RTC (HT, WC, FT)
South West Ontario RTC (HT, FT)
York Retriever FTC (HT, FT)
Labrador Retriever Club of Central Ontario (FT)
Long Point RTC (HT, FT)
Niagara Peninsula (FT)
Millcreek Retriever CLub (HT, WC)
and if breed nationals are being held in the area they will often hold a test with their specialty as well, which in CKC events must be open to all eligible breeds (we cannot have a breed restricted HT or WC or FT)

UKC-HRC
Luther Marsh HRC
Essex HRC
Georgian Bay HRC


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

*Eastern and Northern Ontario*

*Eastern Ontario*

CKC:
Eastern Ontario Retriever Club (HT, FT)
Ottawa Valley Golden Retriever Club (HT, WC)
Eastern Ontario Labrador Breeders Association (HT, WC)
Chesapeake Bay Retriever CLub of Canada (HT, WC)
Bancroft Retriever Club (FT)
Ottawa Retriever Club (FT)
Pine Ridge Retriever Club (FT)

UKC-HRC
Kingston Area HRC
Ottawa Valley HRC
Lake Ontario HRC

*Northern Ontario*:
Northern Ontario Retriever Association (FT)
Algoma Retriever Association (FT)
Temiskaming Retriever Club (FT)
North Bay Retriever Training Club (FT)
EPS Training Associates (HT WC)
Labrador Retriever CLub of Northwestern Ontario (HT, WC)


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Good idea.


Here are a couple in northern Indiana

Kankakee, in the north western area of the state http://www.kankakeeriverhrc.org/about.html

and

Backwater Retriever Club also in the north, more central to the eastern side.

also in southern Michigan Kalamazoo http://www.kvhrc.com/index.php/aboutus


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

On Long Island:

LIGRC

LIRFTC


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Any in northern IL or southern WI?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Virginia: Rappahannock River Retriever Club

Rappahannock River Retriever Club


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

All,
The following link takes you to a portion of the GRCA Field Education Committee website, where you will find a listing of field training contacts. Although I don't know how current it is, there are a lot of folks named that I know are still hanging out in the middle of fields with dogs and birds.

http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/field/brownfieldcontacts.pdf

The list of contacts follows a couple of articles written by Glenda Brown, a true stalwart field dog player, both hunt tests and field trials.

I hope you find the list to be helpful.

FTGoldens


----------

